# MS Outlook 2003 free/busy service



## m00nbeast (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi I set up an FTP folder on the server at my work so that all of the employees (me and my boss) could publish/share their free/busy information.

I followed all of the directions on how to publish and retrieve free/busy information and we both successfully have our information being published to the folder, but it seems we cannot retrieve each others information.

While setting up an appointment with the boss, I click on scheduling and where his name is, it shows no information at all. Hovering over this area it says "No information. No Free/Busy information could be retrieved."

Has anyone here come across this issue before? We are not using Exchange. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## m00nbeast (Jan 11, 2005)

*tumbleweeds* :4-dontkno


----------



## I_am_Mad_Alice (Nov 16, 2004)

Look over this.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q223459/

You could Clear out the profile and recreate it. Or click on start, run, "outlook.exe /Cleanfreebusy" 

Post back if that does not work.


----------



## m00nbeast (Jan 11, 2005)

what do you mean by "clear out the profile"?

and this is all internal network so there are no firewall issues to deal with


----------

